# MBTI Types and their texting styles (in relationships)



## sallynougat (May 16, 2012)

1) What is your type and 2) how do you usually compose text messages (eg. Text speak/full grammar; direct/elaborate) and 3) how often do you initiate a conversation and 4) do you usually reply straight away and get it over and done with or don't care as much about responses?

1) ENFJ
2) Fully spelt words with the exception where you becomes 'u'. I say lol. A lot.
3) I initiate every 2/3 days or so. This is a balanced, non-obsessive amount in my opinion. 
4) Straight away, regardless of timing games. Texting is just as substantial as a real conversation to me and I don't like it when the 'flow' is broken. However I get over it quickly. 

Would be interesting to observe your answers. I've noticed a couple of people of the same type (ISTP) abhor texting. Just wondering whether there is any correlation between type and this activity, especially in relationships.


----------



## sallynougat (May 16, 2012)

Ahh sorry I think I've posted this in the wrong forum. How do I delete?


----------



## AstralVagabond (Apr 8, 2014)

INTP. Prefer to always type with perfect spelling, grammar and punctuation. Used to have Grammar Nazi inclinations but have outgrown them; still pedantic about use of language with self. Use emoticons. ^.^ Depends on the relationship - though I don't spend much time texting anyone these days. Sometimes text back right away - and prefer to get it out of the way when the time comes - but sometimes need some time to rest/think about my response.


----------



## firedell (Aug 5, 2009)

This is old.

1) What is your type? ISFP

2) how do you usually compose text messages (eg. Text speak/full grammar; direct/elaborate)
Usually grammatically correct, few abbreviations, and direct depending on the conversation. 

3) how often do you initiate a conversation
I find I'm first to do so.

4) do you usually reply straight away and get it over and done with or don't care as much about responses?
8/10 times I reply straight away.


----------



## O_o (Oct 22, 2011)

1) Type :* ENTP*
2) Text style : *"type like this. general sort of style, use u and r and such". Not a lot of emoticons, only if really funny. *
3) Do you initiate: *NO. I only initiate if I want to hang out with them. Not for random "how are you" conversations. *
4) Do you reply straight away: *Oh god no. I never reply straight away for anything (messages on fb, texts, nothing) Only time I reply right away is if the person is asking me some question or wants to hang out (on that day). 
*
I tell people that I don't really appreciate conversation texts. _Especially_ in relationships. I don't understand them, really. If you want to have a conversation, lets just hang out, no point to small talk really. No need for us to be talking all the time just for the sake of talking, then in real life we won't have anything to talk about.


----------



## ai.tran.75 (Feb 26, 2014)

sallynougat said:


> 1) What is your type and 2) how do you usually compose text messages (eg. Text speak/full grammar; direct/elaborate) and 3) how often do you initiate a conversation and 4) do you usually reply straight away and get it over and done with or don't care as much about responses?
> 
> 1) ENFp
> 2) Never really looked but I guess I use a lot of abbreviations like "u" "r u here" , don't really care much . Most of my text are in full sentences and spelled correctly but my iPhone helped me a lot with that - kinda hard to use slang with an iPhone that auto corrects everything -I usually text like how I talk so I'll forget comas here and there.
> ...





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ScientiaOmnisEst (Oct 2, 2013)

1. INTP

2. Type like I would write: proper grammar and spelling. Sometimes full sentences, sometimes not. No text speak. 

3. Nope. Then again, I don't text that often to start with....

4. I typically reply soon, like OP said, to get it over and done with.


----------



## RoseAlone (Feb 1, 2014)

1) Type : INFP 
2) Text style : I tend to either use bad grammar purposefully like 'you is' or 'you be', or old English like 'shall' and 'thou'. Other than that I tend to follow English language rules. I use emoticons and I treat them as if they convey the inflection of my voice. It's probably my secondary Ne but I read meanings in them as clear (or clearer) as the actual text. I also send a lot of pictures, and song lyrics and if you haven't noticed I tend to ramble.
3) Do you initiate: If I initiate it means that I like you a lot, and don't feel threatened by you. Either that or I have business so pressing that I must talk to some one I don't know very well. How awful!
4) Do you reply straight away: Yes if I see it. With my absent mindedness I might not see it right away. The exception to this rule is if what you're saying stresses me out. Then I might pretend I didn't see it and you won't get an answer until I guilt trip myself into dealing with you.

I tend to make more since via text because it forces me to pin down my ideas instead of just rambling on and on and on. At the same time I realize that there are some things I can't convey over text, and that conversation moves much more fluidly when we are together.


----------



## Dangerose (Sep 30, 2014)

1) What is your type 
ESFJ
2) how do you usually compose text messages (eg. Text speak/full grammar; direct/elaborate) 
I only use text speak for humor purposes. Always capitalize and all that jazz. 
3) how often do you initiate a conversation 
I try to keep it at around 50-50
4) do you usually reply straight away and get it over and done with or don't care as much about responses?
I usually reply straightaway. It stresses me out when other people don't at least show me that they got the message.


----------



## witchy_fingers (Dec 2, 2014)

1) ISTJ
2) I text everything I am thinking, which translates into paragraph-length responses in most cases. I use abbreviations like "b/c" and "idk", but otherwise take the time to ensure that my grammar is top-notch. I used "u" one time out of curiosity. I couldn't bring myself to do that again. 
3) Once or twice a week, if at all. I don't like to impose when communication is not necessary. If I really wanted to know how the other person was doing, I would call him/her, but I never just call people out of the blue if there are not specific things I'm wondering about or wanting to discuss.
4) I try to respond immediately, if I can, and if I actually check my phone.


----------



## NTlazerman (Nov 28, 2014)

1) ENTP
2) Depends, I often don't really care about grammar. I often use inside jokes to communicate.
3) Rarely. I don't like texting too much. There's more to tell when we meet face-to-face if we don't.
4) Usually immediately


----------



## RoseAlone (Feb 1, 2014)

You know there might be a generational component to this. My dad is the same type as me, but he doesn't use emoticons, rarely texts back, and when he does he makes it brief and to the point. I think my generation of INFPs, having grown up around the medium have approached texting as a new way to understand others and express ourselves, rather then the older INFPs who see it as a tedious social obligation. Is any one else seeing something similar to this with in their own type?


----------



## danseuse (Nov 18, 2012)

1) INTP
2) I never use things like "u" or "r" or but I also don't write in proper sentences with punctuation and capitals. I can't be bothered when it's just a text.
3) Rarely ever initiate unless I actually have something specific to say to someone like making plans about where to meet etc. I never initiate to just chat.
4) Sometimes right away if I know what to say. If I don't really know what to say or if I'm lazy then I can be really bad at texting and reply hours later or not at all.


----------



## MJC (Mar 1, 2015)

RoseAlone said:


> 1) Type : INFP
> 2) Text style : I tend to either use bad grammar purposefully like 'you is' or 'you be', or old English like 'shall' and 'thou'. Other than that I tend to follow English language rules. I use emoticons and I treat them as if they convey the inflection of my voice. It's probably my secondary Ne but I read meanings in them as clear (or clearer) as the actual text. I also send a lot of pictures, and song lyrics and if you haven't noticed I tend to ramble.
> 3) Do you initiate: If I initiate it means that I like you a lot, and don't feel threatened by you. Either that or I have business so pressing that I must talk to some one I don't know very well. How awful!
> 4) Do you reply straight away: Yes if I see it. With my absent mindedness I might not see it right away. The exception to this rule is if what you're saying stresses me out. Then I might pretend I didn't see it and you won't get an answer until I guilt trip myself into dealing with you.
> ...


Old thread, but I just wanted to point out that this exactly me in text lol.


----------



## justMatt (May 4, 2017)

1) ESFP
2) If i care about what I am saying, then I take the time to spell "you." If im bored or not interested, it becomes "u"
3) Every day, more leaning to the side of every other day. Usually just checking in to see how the other person is doing. If we are having a conversation, then it could very well be every day depending on length 
4) If its between the times of 7am and 11pm, you will hear back from me ASAP. I am never too busy to shoot off a quick response back, or to at least say "im busy rn, but I will text later"


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

ISFP

To be honest many of us don't text loved ones. Real conversations are just better.


----------

